# форум не открывается/подвисает



## esperansa

Hi.
What are correct translations into English in the context below.

Abstract examples:

Что-то сегодня Wordreference не открывается.
Что-то сегодня Wordreference подвисает.

I think "open Wordreference" would be incorrect in English. What are your opinions?


----------



## ekaterina1

site is down


----------



## Q-cumber

...подвисает 


The site is slow/ freezes/ is taking a long time to load.

The WR server is not available.


----------



## Vadim K

"_Website does not open_" - корректная фраза в английском языке. Можно еще сказать "_Website does not load/work_"

"_Что-то сегодня Wordrefence не открывается_" - _For some reason WordReference is not working/opening/loading today.
"Что-то сегодня Wordreference подвисает" - For some reason WordReference is not working properly today._


----------



## Sobakus

_"to be down"_ – самое ходовое выражение, если сайт не работает. "_to freeze"_ используется для приложений ("приложение не отвечает"), но не для сайтов – я бы сказал _"is slow (to load)" _или просто_ "has loading problems"._


----------



## Rosett

The site isn't opening.
The site is hanging|jamming.


----------



## Drink

Vadim K said:


> "_Website does not open_" - корректная фраза в английском языке. Можно еще сказать "_Website does not load/work_"





Rosett said:


> The site isn't opening.



Actually, you can't say about a website that it is not "opening", you can only say that it is not "loading".



Rosett said:


> The site is hanging|jamming.



I've never heard "jamming" in this context. "Hanging" is good.


So I would say:
не открывается = is not loading
подвисает = is hanging / is down; more technical people might say "the website/server is not responding"


----------



## Vadim K

Drink said:


> Actually, you can't say about a website that it is not "opening", you can only say that it is not "loading".



Sorry, I can not agree with you. Here is just one example of using this phrase. You can find tens of thousands of other examples in Google.

10 Solutions To Apply When Any Website Is Not Opening - Coming MoreComing More


----------



## Drink

Vadim K said:


> Sorry, I can not agree with you. Here is just one example of using this phrase. You can find tens of thousands of other examples in Google.
> 
> 10 Solutions To Apply When Any Website Is Not Opening - Coming MoreComing More



Perhaps you're right. I'm probably biased, since I'm in the software industry. But it does sound wrong to me. I would think that most people who say a "website is not opening" probably do not know the difference between a program/app and a website.


----------



## Vadim K

Drink said:


> Perhaps you're right. I'm probably biased, since I'm in the software industry. But it does sound wrong to me. I would think that most people who say a "website is not opening" probably do not know the difference between a program/app and a website.



I agree with you. And I think that most Russian people who say "_сайт не открывается_" also do not know that a website actually does not "_открывается_", but rather "_загружается_" (load or download) on their computers, but nevertheless we say so.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> I've never heard "jamming" in this context.


Yes, "jamming" has different meanings in internet context, but "slow loading" can be one of them. Apparently, it belongs to infrequently used slang.

*Joomla! • View topic - Site suddenly extremely slow, front-end*
forum.joomla.org › ... › General Questions/New to Joomla! 2.5
Aug 16, 2013 After running some website analyzing tools, it seems that for some reason the _*site is jamming*_ on "time to first byte". Once the site starts ...


----------



## esperansa

thanks a lot for the replies.
I am choosing "is not loading" & "is down".


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Yes, "jamming" has different meanings in internet context, but "slow loading" can be one of them. Apparently, it belongs to infrequently used slang.
> 
> *Joomla! • View topic - Site suddenly extremely slow, front-end*
> forum.joomla.org › ... › General Questions/New to Joomla! 2.5
> Aug 16, 2013 After running some website analyzing tools, it seems that for some reason the _*site is jamming*_ on "time to first byte". Once the site starts ...



The full quote is:


> After running some website analyzing tools, it seems that for some reason the site is jamming on "time to first byte". Once the site starts transmitting data for the page it loads perfectly quickly.
> This only happens on the front end. Is this a template issue?



Note that the jamming is referring to a specific point in the data transmission process. This is different from just saying that "the site is jamming".


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> Note that the jamming is referring to a specific point in the data transmission process. This is different from just saying that "the site is jamming".


Well, it could be either more specific or less specific, with the same sense.
*Mirrorless Monday_January 18th, 2016 - Photo.net Mirrorless ...*
photo.net › ... › W/NW
Michael Ferron , Jan 17, 2016; 05:51 p.m.. sorry *site is jamming* on me.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> Well, it could be either more specific or less specific, with the same sense.
> *Mirrorless Monday_January 18th, 2016 - Photo.net Mirrorless ...*
> photo.net › ... › W/NW
> Michael Ferron , Jan 17, 2016; 05:51 p.m.. sorry *site is jamming* on me.



I wouldn't call it the same sense. As for your new example, you can find anything online, that doesn't mean that it's common.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> I wouldn't call it the same sense. As for your new example, you can find anything online, that doesn't mean that it's common.


I said it exists and is used infrequently, the sense being the same.


----------



## Q-cumber

Drink said:


> Actually, you can't say about a website that it is not "opening", you can only say that it is not "loading".
> "


It's technically 'loading' (data transfer), but visually 'opening' on your browser (like a curtain).


----------



## Drink

Q-cumber said:


> It's technically 'loading' (data transfer), but visually 'opening' on your browser (like a curtain).



You could see it that way, but the problem is that "open" is already used for windows and tabs, and compared to opening a window or tab, the strength of the opening metaphor of a web page is greatly diminished.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> You could see it that way, but the problem is that "open" is already used for windows and tabs, and compared to opening a window or tab, the strength of the opening metaphor of a web page is greatly diminished.


A webpage is also window, fully compliant with the description.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> A webpage is also window, fully compliant with the description.



No, the web page is _in_ the window and the window is already open.


----------



## Rosett

Drink said:


> No, the web page is _in_ the window and the window is already open.


A window may not be considered open without all its content fully deployed.


----------



## Drink

Rosett said:


> A window may not be considered open without all its content fully deployed.



Yes it would, that's exactly my whole point.


----------



## Vadim K

Rosett said:


> A window may not be considered open without all its content fully deployed.



The window is a browser (Chorme, Opera etc.), and not a website. And you definitely can open your browser without opening any website at the same time. As Drink pointed out, a website technically loads on your computer first and then opens "inside" of a browser window. You can not open a website without using a browser.


----------



## Rosett

Vadim K said:


> You can not open a website without using a browser.


I don't think so: the content can be downloaded without browser and even not using window or Windows.
However, you may decide to work with windows (any browser) in order to get a nice picture on the screen, then you must wait until it gets done the same way as if without browser.
Finally, there's no point in the given context to open a browser window without loading a content from Internet. Of course, you can use a browser to open various files of different types from local storage, or, possibly, to watch and enjoy blank pages, but we are not talking about that here.


----------

